

Added security with email address tags - jackistall

Pretend your email address gets compromised from Gawker, and the hacker starts to use it on other popular platforms.  You can use different passwords to help limit the risk of the hacker accessing your other accounts.<p>One added security measure is to use address tags that are accepted by email services like Gmail and Yahoo. Depending on what email service you use, you can use a +, -, or = after the local part of your email address to then add an email address tag.  This will allow you to have a different email on record with various organizations, while still receiving notifications to the same address.<p>Here are some examples for some of our favorite companies:
Gawker:yourname+gawker@gmail.com
Sony: yourname+ps3@gmail.com
Email promotions: yourname+disneyemail@gmail.com
Expedia: yourname+expedia@gmail.com<p>Read more about email address tags.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_address#Address_tags
======
arscan
These are nice, but occasionally i find that overzealous validation scripts on
websites don't allow you to put these in. An alternative, if you use gmail, is
to add in some periods to your email address, since they are ignored on gmails
side.

So johnsmith@gmail.com may be your normal email address, john.smith@gmail.com
you submit to site #1, john..smith@gmail.com you submit to site #2,
john...smith@gmail.com you submit to site #3. They all get delivered to
johnsmith@gmail.com. Not at all scalable, unless you write some scripts to
encode/decode meaningful info into those patterns.

